# Help with DISH 1000.2 Hybrid West Arc LNBF with 2 Wallys



## charliechaz (May 15, 2018)

I have a DISH 1000.2 Hybrid West Arc LNBF and trying to connect two Wally receivers. This antenna has three ports (Port 1, Port 2 and LNB in). I tried connecting one receiver to port 1 and the other to port 2 but the wally fails the installation (I assume the check switch test) on port 2. The receiver on port 1 is successful but when I connect it to port 2 (in order to program the other Wally), I get an error like "...the receiver is plugged in to the wrong port...change it back to port 1..." (Not the exact error, but hopefully you get the idea.)
I looked around and purchased a 'Dish Network Dish Pro Hybrid Duo Hub' thinking it would fix the issue, allowing me to program both receivers, but to no avail. I hooked it up as follows:
DISH 1000.2 Hybrid 'Port 1' to Dish Pro Hybrid Duo Hub 'To ODU1'
DISH 1000.2 Hybrid 'Port 2' to Dish Pro Hybrid Duo Hub 'To ODU2'
Dish Pro Hybrid Duo Hub 'TO HOST/ADV CLIENT' to Wally 1
Dish Pro Hybrid Duo Hub 'TO HOST/ADV CLIENT' to Wally 2
In this configuration I am getting"
"Attention 1523
Unable to Initialize the Out Door Unit. Live TV will be unavailable until the Out Door Unit can be initialized."
I then tried to connect the wally 2 to the hub's 'TO CLIENT/HVN' port but then get a 'Reception Error' when it does the check switch test.
So now I'm lost. Is this a power issue? Do I need to buy a Hopper 3 to serve as a host or perhaps 2 Hopper 3s for two rooms? Maybe a switch? Do I need a different LNB? Which LNBs work with Wally?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah, looks like only H3 could properly initialize hybrid solo/duo hub... wally should support DP/DPP protocols - check what written near sat input of wally


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

If the two Wallys are your only receivers, then the simplest fix would be to buy a western arc DPP LNBF for your 1K2. Connect one Wally to port 1 and the other to port 2 and you're done...


----------



## charliechaz (May 15, 2018)

Thanks NYDutch. I was thinking about that and wondering what are the advantages (if any) of keeping the DPH LNBF? Is it for 4K purposes? Note that these 2 wallys are new and I'm waiting for a successful installation of both receivers so I can connect an external hard drive to both for DVR functionality. The activation of this feature is 40.00 each. Although I purchased them outright, I think I can still return them to Dish and get 2 Hoppers 3 instead, or, in order to watch 2 TVs with DVR functionality, a Hopper 3 and a Joey or some other configuration.? The outcome may cost more but is future expand-ability worth it? 
By the way...with my current setup...I have a DPP44 switch lying around. I attempted to run Port 1 to the DPP44 but I lose 129 on wally 1. Wally 2 continued to have issues so I removed the switch altogether. Thanks for your help.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

For the Wallys, there's no advantage to using the DPH LNBF. As I recall, you only need to pay one $40 EHD fee to cover both units on the same account. Without knowing your requirements for watching/recording programs, it's difficult to say which setup would work best for you. A two Wally setup has a much more basic feature set than a Hopper 3/Joey setup.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

charliechaz said:


> I attempted to run Port 1 to the DPP44 but I lose 129 on wally 1.


DPP44 required one sat/multi_LNB_OUTPUT per INPUT; if you are aiming for all three sats 110/119/129, you must provide three INPUTs to DPP44 from triple sat LNB or from any combination of three DP LNBF aiming to all three sats

$40 fee per an *account* to enable EHD feature on all STBs like 211x and Wally


----------



## charliechaz (May 15, 2018)

Thanks so much to all that replied. I ended up swapping the LNB back to DPP technology and successfully scanned and setup both wallys. Thanks guys


----------

